# Ubering while disabled...



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Hey there,

A friend of mine is on SSDI (social security disability). He has expressed a desire to work PT as an Uber driver, but I don't know the "rules" of social security. Has anyone heard of a SSDI recipient working for Uber?

Please advise. He's anxious to get out there and drive.


----------



## Starbug (Dec 2, 2016)

Friends don't let friends Uber, disabled or otherwise. 

Uber off!


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

I am actually military disabled I also collect payment from govt and I drive a cab......don't know the SSDI stipulations though


----------



## TechBill (Jun 26, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Hey there,
> 
> A friend of mine is on SSDI (social security disability). He has expressed a desire to work PT as an Uber driver, but I don't know the "rules" of social security. Has anyone heard of a SSDI recipient working for Uber?
> 
> Please advise. He's anxious to get out there and drive.


Yes anyone with DI from SS (Your friend must be Deaf since the Deaf culture calls it SSDI) can go work PT as Uber driver.

Your friend need to know how much he can earn per month without losing SSDI. However I would recommend that he keep track of all miles and have his tax done professionally so show he is operating at a loss than profit at the end of the year.


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

TechBill said:


> Yes anyone with DI from SS (Your friend must be Deaf since the Deaf culture calls it SSDI) can go work PT as Uber driver.
> 
> Your friend need to know how much he can earn per month without losing SSDI. However I would recommend that he keep track of all miles and have his tax done professionally so show he is operating at a loss than profit at the end of the year.


Everyone calls it SSDI, I used to work in the industry and have never heard it called anything but.

To the OP, there is a certain amount SSDI receipiants can earn while receiving the benefits. They'll need to call to find out how much. However, you friend needs to be very careful because they can also terminate benefits if the person is able to work. It all depends on the disability, prior employment, education level and so forth. There's a lot that goes into (a lot) so they simply need to call the SSdi office To get all the info.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Thanks - I'll let him know.


----------



## Patrick Downey (Aug 18, 2017)

I just posted some long statements in another part of this form about SSDI in an Uber driving because I’m on SSDI and drive for Uber. The short part where you say this is if you’re paid benefits for 24 months not counting the first 56 months you have to wait with them them all the time that you received a check money check when it’s under 24 minutes you get exposed it was called the three tests rule you can look it up on the Social Security site. The three cash for all the shorter that is if you work over 45 hours in a month or make over the SGA which I believe is 840 your immediately disqualified from Social Security benefits. Once you’re over 24 months you can basically work either under 45 hours if your managerial or under 80 hours if you’re not considered managerial and they do with it’s called the countable income test which is that it counts not gross but net income. They say that theyDon’t consider the hours work but really they do if you go over the 80 especially tit will be sga and still the sga is I believe it’s below 840 in might be below the 1170 whatever it is for it. I get confused between those two numbers but I won’t go over that because I only work about 10 hours a week. He needs to keep track of his mileage with An app on the smart phone preferably unless he wants to write his log which is really old school. A app keeps track of your mileage and you can do the standard mileage deduction. I use TripLog one word there’s other ones around that are either free or low Costthree dollars a month or thirty a year for TripLog and it uploads to the Internet it’s pretty nice


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

There is SSI and SSDI (two different programs, both through social security), that might be the reason for the term confusion. SSI is the base level one for disability (can't or haven't worked at all or less than 5 of the last 10 years), SSDI is the one that you get if you're fully paid into it (basically worked at least 5 of the last 10 years). And from what I do understand about it, I concur with the comments above, as long as you stay below the minimum income you can earn without losing it (there is an official cut off point, find out what that is and stay under it at all costs), all should be well.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

If somebody can drive a cab for a living why do they need to collect a disability check?


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

The honest answer? Probably because the SSDI benefits total more than you'd make driving the cab full time. I'm not saying that's the right answer, I'm just saying it's the most likely one.

I will include the possibility that they can't do it full time for whatever reason, but then I'd also point out that you could work a part time job doing cab driving up to the same income limit too.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Pawtism said:


> The honest answer? Probably because the SSDI benefits total more than you'd make driving the cab full time. I'm not saying that's the right answer, I'm just saying it's the most likely one.
> 
> I will include the possibility that they can't do it full time for whatever reason, but then I'd also point out that you could work a part time job doing cab driving up to the same income limit too.


I'd venture to guess that at least half of the disabled in this country are scammers. Probably more. I worked construction briefly after college and we had a guy fake a back injury so he could collect worker's comp.


----------



## Jeff Rubenstein (Feb 1, 2018)

Patrick Downey said:


> I just posted some long statements in another part of this form about SSDI in an Uber driving because I'm on SSDI and drive for Uber. The short part where you say this is if you're paid benefits for 24 months not counting the first 56 months you have to wait with them them all the time that you received a check money check when it's under 24 minutes you get exposed it was called the three tests rule you can look it up on the Social Security site. The three cash for all the shorter that is if you work over 45 hours in a month or make over the SGA which I believe is 840 your immediately disqualified from Social Security benefits. Once you're over 24 months you can basically work either under 45 hours if your managerial or under 80 hours if you're not considered managerial and they do with it's called the countable income test which is that it counts not gross but net income. They say that theyDon't consider the hours work but really they do if you go over the 80 especially tit will be sga and still the sga is I believe it's below 840 in might be below the 1170 whatever it is for it. I get confused between those two numbers but I won't go over that because I only work about 10 hours a week. He needs to keep track of his mileage with An app on the smart phone preferably unless he wants to write his log which is really old school. A app keeps track of your mileage and you can do the standard mileage deduction. I use TripLog one word there's other ones around that are either free or low Costthree dollars a month or thirty a year for TripLog and it uploads to the Internet it's pretty nice


Can anyone answer a question for me please? I have a question please. If you are on social security disability and have a car payment , can you deduct your car payment from the amount earned that you report to social security. Example: If you have a car payment of 500 and you make 800 that month for uber, can u subtract the 500 as an expense and report 300 as what you earned to SS?


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

If you mean just in general, I'd say no. If you mean as a business expensive of being an Uber driver, I'd imagine you can assign some part of it to part of a profit/loss statement that you'd submit (but that goes far deeper into a CPAs territory than I'd dare go). Unless you literally have no personal use of the vehicle, you'd be unlikely to be able to claim the whole payment though. Best to check with a CPA type or something to be sure though.

Or maybe someone else here has that expertise.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Jeff Rubenstein said:


> Can anyone answer a question for me please? I have a question please. If you are on social security disability and have a car payment , can you deduct your car payment from the amount earned that you report to social security. Example: If you have a car payment of 500 and you make 800 that month for uber, can u subtract the 500 as an expense and report 300 as what you earned to SS?


You can only claim the percentage of the usage from your car interest in tax year along with the mileage. A CPA told me that, and also what Jackson Hewitt did on my 2017 taxes yesterday. You just need the interest you paid for the year from the auto loan company, then figure the percentage you used car for rideshare all year, then tax software gave them the number for deduction. You can also claim half your tax fees if you use a professional tax preparer.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Coachman said:


> If somebody can drive a cab for a living why do they need to collect a disability check?


Some disabilities are sporadic. A job like driving with Uber/Lyft is perfect because you work when you can, and when you can't, you don't with no worries about losing your job. There aren't a while lot of jobs that fit this bill.


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

If he can work, tell him to quit milking our tax dollars.


----------



## David Payne (Feb 3, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I'd venture to guess that at least half of the disabled in this country are scammers. Probably more. I worked construction briefly after college and we had a guy fake a back injury so he could collect worker's comp.


The fact is that MOST on SSDI aren't scammers. We've either had to go through an intensive medical review/screening process, in front of a Federal Judge or BOTH. In fact, before I became disabled I was making $94,000/year. Then, an asshat driving his girlfriends (baby mama) father's car slammed into me at 45MPH while I was stopped at a red light.
Now, the reason I drive for Uber/Lyft is because some days are better than others. Some days I can't get out of bed because of the pain and some I can drive for 3-4 hours. The only problem is that I don't know what a particular day is going to be like beforehand. So, I'd rather not inconvenience an employer, their customers or other employees and do my own thing.
I hope that gives you some insight into why people on SSDI drive and what it's like to be one of us. If you have any other questions please feel free to ask them☺


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

David Payne said:


> The fact is that MOST on SSDI aren't scammers. We've either had to go through an intensive medical review/screening process, in front of a Federal Judge or BOTH. In fact, before I became disabled I was making $94,000/year. Then, an asshat driving his girlfriends (baby mama) father's car slammed into me at 45MPH while I was stopped at a red light.
> Now, the reason I drive for Uber/Lyft is because some days are better than others. Some days I can't get out of bed because of the pain and some I can drive for 3-4 hours. The only problem is that I don't know what a particular day is going to be like beforehand. So, I'd rather not inconvenience an employer, their customers or other employees and do my own thing.
> I hope that gives you some insight into why people on SSDI drive and what it's like to be one of us. If you have any other questions please feel free to ask them☺


Unless they have them themselves, or love someone who does, most people will never be able to wrap their brains around the idea of intermittent/sporadic disabilities or invisible disabilities.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Unless they have them themselves, or love someone who does, most people will never be able to wrap their brains around the idea of intermittent/sporadic disabilities or invisible disabilities.


That is so true, so sad, but so true.  Most people can't see beyond themselves really, which is also very sad.


----------



## David Payne (Feb 3, 2018)

gofry said:


> If he can work, tell him to quit milking our tax dollars.


How is someone who paid into Social Security (SSDI) "milking" YOUR tax dollars? No, this most certainly is NOT a rhetorical question and I want specifics.
I paid into FICA for THIRTY YEARS before I became disabled. Therefore, I'm not taking one red cent of YOUR tax dollars. I also went before a FEDERAL JUDGE and had to sit there while a "Vocational Specialist" told the judge that he couldn't find ONE job that I qualified for with my disabilities. Do you have ANY idea how demoralizing and emotionally devastating it is to have served your country through THREE military campaigns and worked your ass off in the civilian world for TWENTY years in order to get to the point where you're making almost $100,000/year WITHOUT A COLLEGE DEGREE just to have it ALL RIPPED AWAY??
I'm absolutely sick and tired of people who REFUSE to educate themselves on how SSDI actually works (by reading information provided directly from the Social Security Administration and not some "news" or "opinion" website) spewing this ignorant hate speech.
Intelligent, rational Americans know that people like "gofry" are ignorant asshats. However, I'm not worried about intelligent, rational people as they usually aren't prone to unprovoked violence.
Dude, you have a right to your opinion. However, that right doesn't extend to posting incorrect, hurtful and condescending information on a website. I suggest you educate yourself on the American Social Safety Net before you continue to post seriously ignorant crap like this.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Thank you for your service, David Payne .


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

David Payne said:


> How is someone who paid into Social Security (SSDI) "milking" YOUR tax dollars? No, this most certainly is NOT a rhetorical question and I want specifics.
> I paid into FICA for THIRTY YEARS before I became disabled. Therefore, I'm not taking one red cent of YOUR tax dollars. I also went before a FEDERAL JUDGE and had to sit there while a "Vocational Specialist" told the judge that he couldn't find ONE job that I qualified for with my disabilities. Do you have ANY idea how demoralizing and emotionally devastating it is to have served your country through THREE military campaigns and worked your ass off in the civilian world for TWENTY years in order to get to the point where you're making almost $100,000/year WITHOUT A COLLEGE DEGREE just to have it ALL RIPPED AWAY??
> I'm absolutely sick and tired of people who REFUSE to educate themselves on how SSDI actually works (by reading information provided directly from the Social Security Administration and not some "news" or "opinion" website) spewing this ignorant hate speech.
> Intelligent, rational Americans know that people like "gofry" are ignorant asshats. However, I'm not worried about intelligent, rational people as they usually aren't prone to unprovoked violence.
> Dude, you have a right to your opinion. However, that right doesn't extend to posting incorrect, hurtful and condescending information on a website. I suggest you educate yourself on the American Social Safety Net before you continue to post seriously ignorant crap like this.


If the guy can work, whatever he is earning should be deducted from his disability benefits, just like unemployment insurance works.

And yes, the deductions for this benefit are a "tax", as they are mandatory deductions from paychecks and controlled by the government. These funds should be allocated based on ability to work- or not work, and if someone can work and they are getting benefits than they are "milking" dollars from others- including me, should I become disabled.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

gofry said:


> If the guy can work, whatever he is earning should be deducted from his disability benefits, just like unemployment insurance works.
> 
> And yes, the deductions for this benefit are a "tax", as they are mandatory deductions from paychecks and controlled by the government. These funds should be allocated based on ability to work- or not work, and if someone can work and they are getting benefits than they are "milking" dollars from others- including me, should I become disabled.


You do get how SSDI works right? Or are you confusing it for SSI? This is why David suggested actually researching the social security site as opposed to the slew of other sites out there spreading misinformation. I'll break it down for you since you can't seem to be bothered to go research it yourself (laziness, there is a sign of someone who will be trying to "milk the system" later)...

There are 2 programs. SSI which is the standard system if you can't work for some reason. Anyone can get on this as long as they are actually disabled in some way. I'll cover the approval process for both of these in a moment, as it's very intense. SSDI is the system if you can't work now, but you were working and have been paying into it (FICA taxes). IE, you have to work (at least 5 of the last 10 years to be exact) to be covered by this one. Basically SSDI is actual insurance, whereas SSI is just government coverage of the people. Neither of these pays much. SSI gives you something like 700 a month. SSDI (can vary depending on how much you paid into it during the time you worked), but typically does about 1,400 (give or take).

If you paid into SSDI (for the 5 of the last 10 years) you go that route, not just because it pays more, but because they make you, as you have insurance coverage (through a government insurance agency effectively), and thus can't get SSI. If you don't met the requirements for SSDI, you have to do SSI. To give you a comparison, commercial insurance, such as the long term disability coverage I have through my work, is typically 50% of your salary (I have the 70% buy up, so I'd get 70%). If I ever had to stop working, I'd be getting about $3,000 a month through commercial insurance. I make about 50k a year, and if I were unable to work, I'd be getting about twice as much as David, who was making 100k a year. And you think he's milking the system? Sounds like he's getting screwed to me (no offense David).

You have to understand that people who are on SSDI usually don't want to be (because they are getting screwed). Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying that the people on SSI are all faking it either, nor am I saying that someone with some really dishonest contacts can't get on SSDI and be in the wrong. But your assertion that the majority who are on SSDI are "milking the system" is clearly wrong. You have to work to get into SSDI at all (and it's harder to get on than SSI because they're going to say "well you were able to work for this long, why now?" Whereas with SSI, most of those people weren't able to even get to the 5 years of work. A lot (I'd even say most) of them are legit too, because of the approval process below.

To get approved for either of these programs, you have to go through a rigorous screening process. Your disability has to be one they cover. For example if I claim drug addition as why I can't work, I'll be denied, over and over again. That isn't a covered disability. I'm just stating the facts. You have to be certified (usually by at least 2 different doctors) as being disabled (for a covered disability). Pretty much everyone is denied the first time. There are only a small handful of "automatic" (and even those aren't truly automatic) acceptances (for example, ALS, some forms of cancer, etc). Even for those ultimately approved, it's typically about a 2 year process (if covered eventually, you'll get back pay for that time, but you aren't getting any income during the process). You have to present all your records, often have to be seen by one of their doctors (to assure that you haven't just had some doctor friends write you up stuff). And then their review panel (with doctors on it) reviews and often passes it off to a judge to decide (as seems to have been David's case). Then, and only then, after all that checking has been done, can you be approved. As I mentioned they do some fast tracking for the so called "automatic" acceptances, but they don't skip the steps, they just put it on a priority and look at it first (which is probably why everyone else's process winds up taking like 2 years). Because well, an ALS patient, likely doesn't have 2 years.

Now, because they get so little each month, they are allowed to make up a little on the side (which isn't the case with commercial insurance. because it pays so much). They are allowed to work up to 10 hours per week (a "part time" week is 20 and a "full time" week is 40 to compare) and can make up to a certain amount (I want to say $800 but I'm not 100% sure about the amount). If they exceed either of those limits, they will have their payments stopped and have to readjust them (which is a real headache for everyone involved). Which is why uber is kind of perfect for them, if they are able. They can work when they can, but can show that they haven't violated the rules.

Bottom line, there is a very strict set of hoops that have to be jumped through just to make sure people aren't abusing the system. Like any system, a few bad ones are bound to get through, but the grand majority are legit. And those who are on it, would usually rather not be, as they are ultimately getting screwed. The ones who you should be pist at are the ones on a system like SSDI and then are selling drugs in the back ground, driving around in brand new Caddies and such. Not the people trying to make enough to eat something other than ramen by driving Uber (again, no offense David).


----------



## David Payne (Feb 3, 2018)

gofry said:


> If the guy can work, whatever the is earning should be deducted from his disability benefits, just like unemployment insurance works.
> 
> And yes, the deductions for this benefit are a "tax", as they are mandatory deductions from paychecks and controlled by the government. These funds should be allocated based on ability to work- or not work, and if someone can work and they are getting benefits than they are "milking" dollars from others- including me, should I become disabled.


IT'S NOT, NOR WILL IT EVER BE YOUR MONEY!! Someone on SSDI is using the funds THEY paid into FICA, not ANYONE else's. What is so hard to understand about this?
I bet you had no idea what FICA stood for before you just looked it up.
So disabled people on SSDI should stay poor and not even attempt to improve their situation just to try to ensure therest enough money for you if you become disabled? Who's your role model Ghandi or Mother Teresa?
You do know that lack of empathy is an indication of sociopathy, right?


----------



## David Payne (Feb 3, 2018)

Pawtism, absolutely no offense taken. If it were just me I'd eat Ramen and wallow in self-pity all day every day. It's not just me though. My ex abused our youngest so now I have full custody.
If it's not my fault some asshat ripped everything that I worked so hard for so long to achieve away from me then it damn sure isn't his fault.
He deserves to have as happy a childhood as I can possibly give him. That means decent food on the table, new, fashionable clothes for school, the occasional video game, etc.
Unfortunately, some people simply do not care about others. They'd rather believe their favorite news sources when they say that 90% of Social Security recipients are "milking" the system and using "their" tax money for trips to Cabo and Mercedes. Actually, it doesn't matter if they only use it for food because programs like SSI and SSDI shouldn't exist in the first place. If you become disabled then tough shit. If you're born disabled then tough shit. If a disabled person has kids then screw them too.
I receive a letter from the SSA every year that tells me how much I can make without my SSDI being effected but I'm not sure about the hours thing. My pain is intermittent so I may be able to work 20 hours one week but not be able to get out of bed the next week. Besides, it's not reasonable to expect an employer to hire someone like me part-time, put me on the schedule only to have me randomly call out because of my pain level 2 out of the 4 days they have me working.
There are just some people for who nothing but "Social Security has been repealed" will be satisfactory. They're under the delusion that even if that we're to happen the government would stop taking out the money that was going to FICA. Instead of the government figuring out how to spend the money on something else they seriously think the government will stop taking it out AND give them the money that's already been taken out of their paycheck.
Then there's the really small minority whosw position is "I don't care if they keep taking the money out as long as they're not giving it away to freeloaders". As if I would've given up a $96,000/year job despite having no college degree to live on less than $2,000/month because it's "easier". What the F!*K is wrong with people?


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

David Payne said:


> Pawtism, absolutely no offense taken. If it were just me I'd eat Ramen and wallow in self-pity all day every day. It's not just me though. My ex abused our youngest so now I have full custody.
> If it's not my fault some asshat ripped everything that I worked so hard for so long to achieve away from me then it damn sure isn't his fault.
> He deserves to have as happy a childhood as I can possibly give him. That means decent food on the table, new, fashionable clothes for school, the occasional video game, etc.
> Unfortunately, some people simply do not care about others. They'd rather believe their favorite news sources when they say that 90% of Social Security recipients are "milking" the system and using "their" tax money for trips to Cabo and Mercedes. Actually, it doesn't matter if they only use it for food because programs like SSI and SSDI shouldn't exist in the first place. If you become disabled then tough shit. If you're born disabled then tough shit. If a disabled person has kids then screw them too.
> ...


Exactly, while I can't honestly claim no one is "milking it", the grand majority are not (the system is intentionally setup to be hard to prevent that). I'm glad that you are taking such good care of your son, but I'm sorry to hear what he went through before you had full custody. The 10 hours a week (it's technically 45 a month, but that averages to 10 a week) thing is in place in case someone is working as self employed (and via profit/loss never hits the $ limit) but has "substantial gainful activity" (able to work more than 45 hours a month (averaged to 10 a week). It's not going to apply to most people, but probably will to uber drivers (as that's considered self employment) and exists as one of the many checks to make sure someone isn't "milking the system". As you said, most can do something sometimes, but not regularly enough to maintain employment (which, of course, is why SSDI and SSI exist). That's also why Uber is such a good option for that situation. As long as you don't go over 45 hours a month (officially), you'll be fine.

Oh and in pulling up some info for you about the 10 hours a week, I noted a correction I need to make to my earlier post. I had said I thought it was about $800 that people could make, but I just saw that the 2018 number for SGA (the $ cut off number) is $1,180 (that may change with children in the picture, I'm not sure if that matches the number they sent you, if they sent you a higher number then it's probably because of the kiddo). Here is what I found (while this isn't directly from the SSA website, as finding stuff there is a bit of a challenge sometime, NOLO is a well respected legal information site, and this site is run by them). It was original blogged in June of 2010 but has been updated since then to reflect the 2018 information (they seem to update it yearly).

https://www.disabilitysecrets.com/blog/2010/06/ow-many-hours-can-a-person-wor.html

Anyway, I don't know what's wrong with people, but they believe too much of the fake news out there.

Oh and as for the point you tried to make gofry about why income under those limits don't count against benefits.. Let's do a little math. We'll assume I'm out of work and getting my 3,000 (but anything I make on the side would count directly against it, so 3,000 is effectively my limit. David gets a bit under 2,000 and can make a bit over 1,000 before it counts against him... Can you guess what 2,000 and 1,000 add up to gofry? Anyone on SSI (instead of SSDI) is even lower. So no, people on SSDI and SSI aren't just in some scam to "milk the system". They're just trying to deal with the crappy hand life dealt them, instead of robbing other people, selling drugs, or otherwise being a menace to society like the losers do.


----------



## Seattle_Wayne (Feb 1, 2018)

Next someone is going to say, "well how come people on SSI or welfare or whatever always have new iphones, drives $50k escalades and always have nice nails when they're swiping their EBT card?"


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

We, as Americans, have been told our entire lives that if you work hard and live by the rules, you'll be successful and get ahead. There are people that are shown to us that have done just that. Overcome odds to become successful. Our society idolized them, and points to them, and says to others, "Why not you? You must be lazy!"

We are not born equal. We are born into different families, different economic classes, different cultures, and different social circumstances.

Mitt Romney loved going on about how to father really didn't leave him much, and he had to make his fortune on his own. Not entirely true. His father was able to afford, and paid for, the best education, medical care, and anything else he needed. He also provided him with the means to make other, wealthy and powerful connections. Making a fortune after all that should be easy.

Not so for the kid born in the projects, and yet our society expects the same from him.

And then we factor in birth defects, disabilities, illnesses, and just plain dumb luck.

Hell, the traditional school system was set up specifically during the Industrial Age because there was a need for Laborers to be able to read and write. It was designed so that they could be educated, but not so much that they would actually excel in anything. Only the absolute creme de La Creme would manage to scrape themselves up to a better life then their parents had before them. The strict adherence to class time, moving between rooms for different classes, and all the rest are a part of that. It's meant to be distractions. Expensive private schools, with the exception of military schools, tend to be more fluid, encouraging students to spend more time in something that they shown interest and a talent for.

We need to get it through our heads... Through our exceptionally thick heads... Being poor is not a crime. Being poor is not something that makes you deserving of being spit on or kicked around or exploited.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

Coachman said:


> I'd venture to guess that at least half of the disabled in this country are scammers. Probably more. I worked construction briefly after college and we had a guy fake a back injury so he could collect worker's comp.


Yes, sad but true. Watch Judge Judy...about half of her litigants are on disability and do cash jobs 'off the books'. She rips them a new one too.


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

You guys should be social workers. You'd make more money then Ubering.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

I make more than a social worker too hehe, I haven't driven uber in many months. Perhaps you missed Suze's point that you can't really judge someone by how much they make. Some of the biggest paxholes in history have been really rich.


----------



## David Payne (Feb 3, 2018)

Seattle_Wayne said:


> Next someone is going to say, "well how come people on SSI or welfare or whatever always have new iphones, drives $50k escalades and always have nice nails when they're swiping their EBT card?"


I drive a 2016 Hyundai Sonata Hybrid and I hear this all the time. It's as if I'm driving a Tesla Model S or X or a Porsche Cayenne and completely ridiculous.
First, it's because I cashed in a private LTD policy and that money not only allowed me to buy the car but also allowed me to buy a modest house (I still have a mortgage). It doesn't matter that I drove the car I owned before this one for 16 years and it had over 200k miles on it or that this is more than likely the last new car I'll ever own. Nope, those things simply don't matter.
Apparently, never having to worry about where one is going to lay their head at night, get to the doctor or getting one's kids to school is absolutely unacceptable for someone on SSDI. You're SUPPOSED to have to worry about those things and if one doesn't then they're "milking" the system or not truly disabled.
I'm NOT making this stuff up. Some people refuse to consider the possibility that they or their loved ones could be the next person to be stopped at a red light and have an asshat on a suspended driver's license driving their baby mama father's car slam into them at 40+ MPH only to discover when their back and feet still hurt them months later that they have Degenerative Disc Disease. Seriously, according to them they're SPECIAL and immune to that sort of thing because NOTHING like that has EVER happened to them or their loved ones so if that happens to you then you must've been doing something wrong. I bullshit you not. Therefore, if you're driving a plain but "nice" car then you're abusing the Social Security system.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

David Payne said:


> I drive a 2016 Hyundai Sonata Hybrid and I hear this all the time. It's as if I'm driving a Tesla Model S or X or a Porsche Cayenne and completely ridiculous.
> First, it's because I cashed in a private LTD policy and that money not only allowed me to buy the car but also allowed me to buy a modest house (I still have a mortgage). It doesn't matter that I drove the car I owned before this one for 16 years and it had over 200k miles on it or that this is more than likely the last new car I'll ever own. Nope, those things simply don't matter.
> Apparently, never having to worry about where one is going to lay their head at night, get to the doctor or getting one's kids to school is absolutely unacceptable for someone on SSDI. You're SUPPOSED to have to worry about those things and if one doesn't then they're "milking" the system or not truly disabled.
> I'm NOT making this stuff up. Some people refuse to consider the possibility that they or their loved ones could be the next person to be stopped at a red light and have an asshat on a suspended driver's license driving their baby mama father's car slam into them at 40+ MPH only to discover when their back and feet still hurt them months later that they have Degenerative Disc Disease. Seriously, according to them they're SPECIAL and immune to that sort of thing because NOTHING like that has EVER happened to them or their loved ones so if that happens to you then you must've been doing something wrong. I bullshit you not. Therefore, if you're driving a plain but "nice" car then you're abusing the Social Security system.


Oh wow, I drive a 2016 Hyundai Sonata Hybrid too. While it's a nice car for what it is, by no means is it comparable to a Tesla (I wish!), or a Porsche.

Sadly, most people are simply unable to see outside of themselves. The world would be a better place if they could, but they just seem unable to.


----------



## David Payne (Feb 3, 2018)

rickasmith98 said:


> Yes, sad but true. Watch Judge Judy...about half of her litigants are on disability and do cash jobs 'off the books'. She rips them a new one too.


You excel at being obtuse and idiotic you know that, right? Instead of reading the other posts in this thread and honestly considering the points brought up in them you intentionally ignore them and pick the shortest, most uninformed post to agree with. Why? It couldn't possibly be that the other posts bring up valid points that are the antithesis of what you choose to believe and if you ignore them then you can also ignore the possibility that you're wrong, could it?



Pawtism said:


> Oh wow, I drive a 2016 Hyundai Sonata Hybrid too. While it's a nice car for what it is, by no means is it comparable to a Tesla (I wish!), or a Porsche.
> 
> Sadly, most people are simply unable to see outside of themselves. The world would be a better place if they could, but they just seem unable to.


I sincerely appreciate the information you provided about hours as well as income. The SSA NEVER made it clear that they'll consider the amount of time spent "working" when it comes to continued disability and I'm glad I found out about it now rather than AFTER they decided that I'm no longer disabled.
Well, they reduced my monthly benefit by almost 25% because I cashed that private policy in. That means that in order to pay my mortgage, utilities and food I MUST do something. I don't have much choice but to suck up the pain and drive. Period.
I'm trying to get a medical device called a neurostimulator implanted in my spine which could significantly reduce my pain level without opiod pain medication. If it's successful then I can make a serious attempt at going back to work and the hours I've worked won't matter.
If it doesn't work and I lose my last, best opportunity to re-enter the workforce then I'll simply have no choice but to declare bankruptcy (I suck when it comes to managing money) so it won't matter either.
Either way, I'm just hoping that they don't consider simply driving 100 hours a month and bringing in less than $500/month after expenses "Gainful Employment". For example, I drove less than 3 hours this morning and can barely get out of bed to go to the bathroom 10 feet away because of the pain I'm in.
Unfortunately, I have at LEAST $300/month in medical bills (prescriptions, therapy, MRIs, dentist, etc,) for my son and I that I simply can't afford unless I do something so what other choice do I have?
Like my attorney said "Do what you have to do right now and worry about the consequences later".


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

David Payne said:


> You excel at being obtuse and idiotic you know that, right? Instead of reading the other posts in this thread and honestly considering the points brought up in them you intentionally ignore them and pick the shortest, most uninformed post to agree with. Why? It couldn't possibly be that the other posts bring up valid points that are the antithesis of what you choose to believe and if you ignore them then you can also ignore the possibility that you're wrong, could it?
> 
> I sincerely appreciate the information you provided about hours as well as income. The SSA NEVER made it clear that they'll consider the amount of time spent "working" when it comes to continued disability and I'm glad I found out about it now rather than AFTER they decided that I'm no longer disabled.
> Well, they reduced my monthly benefit by almost 25% because I cashed that private policy in. That means that in order to pay my mortgage, utilities and food I MUST do something. I don't have much choice but to suck up the pain and drive. Period.
> ...


Very true!



gofry said:


> You and David should go on a date and discuss the inequities of our society and maybe plan a rally or something.


No thanks, but next time I'm up in Colorado I might see if David wants to have lunch and discuss the stupidity of America's youth. You should join us, we'll set your reservation under the name "Exhibit A".


----------



## David Payne (Feb 3, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> We, as Americans, have been told our entire lives that if you work hard and live by the rules, you'll be successful and get ahead. There are people that are shown to us that have done just that. Overcome odds to become successful. Our society idolized them, and points to them, and says to others, "Why not you? You must be lazy!"
> 
> We are not born equal. We are born into different families, different economic classes, different cultures, and different social circumstances.
> 
> ...


Case in point: Me. I grew up in the projects of Syracuse, NY. We were dirt poor and hardly had anything. I used to collect cockroaches as "pets" and my thrift store snowsuit and every single one of my winter boots had holes in them. I used to have to put sandwich bags over my feet before I put my boots on in a vain attempt to keep them dry on the walk to school.
Instead of going to college I joined the Army and fought in operations Just Cause, Desert Shield and Desert Storm (Enduring Freedom later but that was after I got started in my career). I attempted to use my GI Bill to go to college full-time but life always got in the way. For example, I worked while my first wife went to nursing school and because I wanted our roles to switch after she graduated I was a "selfish bastard" so I divorced her.
Anyway, I found my career in my early 30s and worked my ass off (100 hour weeks while a salaried employee were the rule rather than the exception) to excel at what I did. I managed to get several difficult and highly sought after certifications (MCSE: Security, CCNA, CompTIA Security+ (one of the first 1,000 worldwide to earn that one), etc,) and finally landed my dream job: Microsoft Practice Consultant at EMC Microsoft Practice. I was promoted to Senior Practice Consultant and had a team of three highly skilled people working under me and made almost $100k/year. I had MADE IT!!
Then, less than than a month after being promoted the asshat slammed into me and I watched helplessly as I lost EVERYTHING I had worked so hard for over the next five years. The last of which was my marriage of almost 15 years.
Hell, if I could I'd go back to work tomorrow for no other reason than to spite my ex-wife. I'd truly enjoy emailing her a copy of a paycheck stub showing her that I was making half of what I used to because she'd know that it's only going to be a rather short amount of time before I'm making six figures.
Yet, somehow, I'm "milking" the system. Go figure.



Pawtism said:


> Very true!
> 
> No thanks, but next time I'm up in Colorado I might see if David wants to have lunch and discuss the stupidity of America's youth. You should join us, we'll set your reservation under the name "Exhibit A".


This comment is a perfect example of what I'm talking about.
What he really means by "discuss the inequities of our society" is "discuss the fact that people like me really don't care about disabled people or their struggles because neither me it anyone I care about are disabled". He simply doesn't have the guts to come right out and say it.

People like this asshat simply won't care until they or someone they care about (if it happens to a "friend" they'll just write that "friend" off and never talk to them again) becomes disabled. Until something actually has an impact on their quality of life (disability, poverty, global warming, economy, etc,) it's considered something that happens to "other people" and doesn't matter in any way.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Agreed, sad but true.


----------



## Moonrider (Feb 5, 2018)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Hey there,
> 
> A friend of mine is on SSDI (social security disability). He has expressed a desire to work PT as an Uber driver, but I don't know the "rules" of social security. Has anyone heard of a SSDI recipient working for Uber?
> 
> Please advise. He's anxious to get out there and drive.


He has to limit his Uber income to $1170 in a month. Search the SSA site and they explain it pretty well.
I'm on disability, and researched this pretty thoroughly before I started driving for Lyft.



gofry said:


> If he can work, tell him to quit milking our tax dollars.


I worked 30 years until I became disabled. I still pay taxes on most my income, including part of my Social Security income since I get a pension too.
I've needed a total shoulder replacement for the last 11 years, which can only be done ONCE and wears out in 10 years. The doctor recommends I put it off until I absolutely cannot stand the pain anymore. In the meantime, I hurt.

Go **** yourself with a barbed wire *****.


----------



## Blingin (Feb 7, 2018)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Hey there,
> 
> A friend of mine is on SSDI (social security disability). He has expressed a desire to work PT as an Uber driver, but I don't know the "rules" of social security. Has anyone heard of a SSDI recipient working for Uber?
> 
> Please advise. He's anxious to get out there and drive.


I have been on SSI or whatever for 2 years, now looking to see if I can drive for Uber. The benefits adviser told me that I can work anywhere for all the money I can get for 9 months. As long as I make $800 something gross in a month it counts as a month on this program. I don't lose my benefits.

Of course you report anything you make to ss as soon as possible. After 9 months you are on a program for 3 years, but if on any single month you gross more than $1200 something, your benefits stop.
I figure with Uber if I'm not making enough money to do without my modest benefits, it's possible to keep going as a side gig for less than $1200 a month gross.
Also I would ask for more information if it's possible to deduct uber expenses regarding that dollar figure. I expect all they will care about is the gross.

Of course you have to be careful if you are not making enough on Uber to make it fulltime, to make sure they don't find you able to work, if I realize that I can't make it with uber alone, I will work sporadically to use the excuse that my body won't let me work full time.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Blingin said:


> I have been on SSI or whatever for 2 years, now looking to see if I can drive for Uber. The benefits adviser told me that I can work anywhere for all the money I can get for 9 months. As long as I make $800 something gross in a month it counts as a month on this program. I don't lose my benefits.
> 
> Of course you report anything you make to ss as soon as possible. After 9 months you are on a program for 3 years, but if on any single month you gross more than $1200 something, your benefits stop.
> I figure with Uber if I'm not making enough money to do without my modest benefits, it's possible to keep going as a side gig for less than $1200 a month gross.
> ...


Luckily it's quite easy to do this gig at a loss... $0.54/per mile expenses for all car expenses, portion of your cell expenses, other necessities (flashlight to see house numbers at night, batteries to make the flashlight work, cleaning supplies for messy pax, holder for your phone, Bluetooth headpiece, if you want pay radio that can be written off, as well,...). If you have a room not being used for anything else, put a table and chair in it and keep a laptop there for keeping your records. That can be written off, too.


----------



## Patrick Downey (Aug 18, 2017)

There are several difference in payment proccessing and entitlements between ssi and ssdi. SSI is when you do not have enough work credits to get any or only a partial SSDI. If you worked 10 years in the last 10 years fulltime most likely your going to get SSDI, although intially they usually make you apply for both until they know how many work credits you have. Very Basically With SSDI you get to keep all of your benefit money as you earn income, with ssi after about the first 65 dollars they deduct one dollar for ever 2 that you earn. You want to stay well below 840.00 per month while waiting intially to get benefits or you will not be eligible if you go over. Also you need to stay below 20 hours per week or you wont get benefits. around 10 or less per week. Also Ubering is consider self employment so the rules are diffferent in ways compared to being a regular hourly employee. Even ssi recomends self employment as the best way for a disabled person to earn money because you can earn more considering all the deductions you can make. you can go over 840.00 per month if you self employment deductions cut down the take home amount or net earning. Get a mileage tracker app and keep track of all your miles while ubering wether having passengers in car or not. That is your biggest deduction and will cut the earning amount almost in half.


----------



## Greybull (Jun 27, 2018)

If you collect CPP disability you can make $5500 per year On AISH you can make 800 per month this is without reporting either


----------



## Patrick Downey (Aug 18, 2017)

Make sure you have 24 months of getting a check, not approval time, before you go over 45 hrs with work from home or you can loose your benfits on the spot, that month. Once past 24 months of getting the check, not approval time because there is 5 months that you don get anything, then you can work Under 80 hrs per month and not use you trail work periods Keep in mind a continuing disability review will be coming up also known as a cdr or Medical Review. It should tell in your benefits letter how often it will be scheduled like usually 3, 5 , or 7 years. Get a Ticket to work this can protect you from loosing benefits if you decide to try out working full time for 12 months. You can earn as much as you want during that time. If you know you are permanently disabled then split it up like 3 months of the year during the summer is best ubering or lyft time as college kids part a lot then and are often on summer break. Also keep in mind that your earnings amounts then are spread out for the year over the 12 months to determine if you have used your trail work periods by going over the income limit for each month like 840.00. Also when you go over 80 hours in a month that counts as a trail work period. Your ticket to work people should help you with this. Feel free to ask me anything if you need help.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I'd venture to guess that at least half of the disabled in this country are scammers. Probably more. I worked construction briefly after college and we had a guy fake a back injury so he could collect worker's comp.


I would have probably agreed with you for most of my adult life. I worked hard, worked at least two jobs at most times and supported my family and kids all the way through three private schools.

A few years ago, I began having complications from several of the disease processes I was lucky enough to inherit through birth. This is obviously, not where I want to be and I do not want to ever be considered dependent. My doctor finally convinced me after 25 years that I needed to apply for SSDI and I broke and did. In reality, it is driving me crazy, I am very driven and have worked hard since I was 14. Now, at 56 I am lucky to get up and be alive. Working a job with the demands of what I have always done or the demands I put on others working for me are simply out of the question on most days.

I do drive for Uber because on days I can get out and do something I need to just to keep myself sharp and maintain some sense of usefulness. Uber is a losing proposition for me. mileage, costs, time, depreciation and Ga's 80 cents a loaded mile don't cover the costs, it is more about the mental break from dependency.

If I lose my SSDI because I lose money for Uber trying to work I lose everything I have left including any dignity. Of course on the other side, I did pay into this program for just such a case for over 35 years and paid more than I will probably live to draw.


----------



## Hokoth (Jul 13, 2018)

thnks for the useful advises


----------



## spoilsport (Jul 31, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> I
> I do drive for Uber because on days I can get out and do something I need to just to keep myself sharp and maintain some sense of usefulness. Uber is a losing proposition for me. mileage, costs, time, depreciation and Ga's 80 cents a loaded mile don't cover the costs, it is more about the mental break from dependency.
> 
> If I lose my SSDI because I lose money for Uber trying to work I lose everything I have left including any dignity. Of course on the other side, I did pay into this program for just such a case for over 35 years and paid more than I will probably live to draw.


Well said Ken I'm in the same boat. Currently doing a little Ubering and find it therapeutic, not lucrative. Now I have the stress of trying to make sure I don't jeopardize the SSDI I receive that I paid into for 46 years .


----------



## spoilsport (Jul 31, 2018)

I'm very sorry to report that SSDI recipients driving Uber may only work 45 hours per month, because we are self-employed. I got that directly from the Social Security director of the local office. Money earnings at that point are moot, because you won't make $1180 in 45 hours.

I like driving, but I need standard W-2 type employment .


----------



## spoilsport (Jul 31, 2018)

I thought I could edit or delete the above post. The above information is likely wrong, if you're in the *Trial Work Period.*

This reads like actual regulation...sent to me by my benefits counselor:

_For individuals who are self-employed, Social Security will count any month in which the beneficiary spends more than 80 hours engaged in work for profit in a business_


----------



## Kilauea (8 mo ago)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Hey there,
> 
> A friend of mine is on SSDI (social security disability). He has expressed a desire to work PT as an Uber driver, but I don't know the "rules" of social security. Has anyone heard of a SSDI recipient working for Uber?
> 
> Please advise. He's anxious to get out there and drive.


----------



## Kilauea (8 mo ago)

If he is on SSDI he can make up to 970.00 without any issues. It won't effect him. If he goes over that it will have effect only if over 1350.00 . Stay under 970.00 and he's 👍. I actually am on SSDI and do exactly as I'm telling you. Be sure to report earnings monthly. Online reporting is easy and quick.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

I have PTSD but I'm not getting SSDI. 
Can't sleep at night so I drive at nights . Uber sends fake pax to tell me to drive during a day.. like telling wheelchair people to stand up and walk. Knowing I can't sleep in a night. But telling me to drive in a day. That's UBER for ya. LMAO 😂


----------



## Last Samurai (8 mo ago)

Coachman said:


> I'd venture to guess that at least half of the disabled in this country are scammers. Probably more. I worked construction briefly after college and we had a guy fake a back injury so he could collect worker's comp.


It is impossible to fake a back injury. Big muscle tears and damaged discs show on MRI. And small minor back muscle tears don't disable you. That guy had real back injury. It doesn't take much for discs in the back to slip.
Serious back injuries are awful. They cripple you, you can't even walk. Some even lose control of their bladder.


----------



## Last Samurai (8 mo ago)

David Payne said:


> The fact is that MOST on SSDI aren't scammers. We've either had to go through an intensive medical review/screening process, in front of a Federal Judge or BOTH. In fact, before I became disabled I was making $94,000/year. Then, an asshat driving his girlfriends (baby mama) father's car slammed into me at 45MPH while I was stopped at a red light.
> Now, the reason I drive for Uber/Lyft is because some days are better than others. Some days I can't get out of bed because of the pain and some I can drive for 3-4 hours. The only problem is that I don't know what a particular day is going to be like beforehand. So, I'd rather not inconvenience an employer, their customers or other employees and do my own thing.
> I hope that gives you some insight into why people on SSDI drive and what it's like to be one of us. If you have any other questions please feel free to ask them☺


I don't agree with you that most cases are scam. But I do feel sorry for your pain. Did the accident damage your discs or something?


----------

